# Trẻ thở bằng miệng và điều bất thường mẹ nên lưu ý



## ngoclan (12/8/19)

*Trẻ thở bằng miệng và điều bất thường mẹ nên lưu ý.*
Thở bằng miệng có liên quan đến các vấn đề hành vi, bất thường ở mặt và nha khoa, và thậm chí là một trong những biểu hiện liên qua đến chậm phát triển. 

*Tin tốt: nguyên nhân của thở miệng mãn tính thường có thể điều trị.*







Có một sự thật có thể khiến khá nhiều người ngạc nhiên, rằng dẫu cho chúng ta có thể thở được bằngcả hai đường mũi và miệng trên cơ thể, nhưng việc hấp thu ô xi qua đường mũi vẫn là hoạt động thở tốt nhất và được khuyến khích nhất
Thở bằng mũi giúp cơ thể trở nên khoẻ mạnh hơn, bởi đường mũi là tuyến phòng thủ đầu tiên chống lại các mầm bệnh tiềm tàng như virus, bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, nấm hoặc bào tử.
Thở bằng mũi còn giúp không khí được làm ấm và làm ẩm khi hít vào, điều này tốt hơn cho toàn bộ hệ thống hô hấp của trẻ, đặc biệt đối với những em bé đang sinh sống trong vùng khí hậu lạnh.
Và cuối cùng, mũi có chức năng sản xuất oxit nitric, một hợp chất quan trọng giúp tăng cường hệ tim mạch và hệ miễn dịch của bé. Thở bằng mũi hỗ trợ vận chuyển oxit nitric tử đường mũi đến phổi và cuối cùng là cung cấp cho hệ thống máu.

*Có một câu hỏi là, nếu thở bằng mũi rất tốt cho trẻ thì lẽ nào thở bằng miệng lại có hại?*

*

*

Tự thở bằng miệng thường không phải là một điều gì đó có hại, nhưng điều này có thể gây khô môi và hôi miệng.
Điều này được giải thích như sau, khi trẻ bị cảm lạnh, hầu hết trẻ sẽ thở bằng miệng vì đường mũi của con bị sưng và đầy chất nhầy. bé sẽ tiếp tục hít thở qua mũi sau một hoặc hai tuần nữa, khi chất nhầy đã bắt đầu thuyên giảm và cơn cảm cúm đã trôi qua.
Nhưng thở bằng miệng mãn tính kéo dài trong vài tuần hoặc vài tháng chính là một dấu hiệu tồi tệ, báo hiệu một vấn đề lớn hơn cần được giải quyết. Các vấn để đó có thể là biểu hiện bất thường về tâm lý lý hành vi, bất thường ở mặt răng hàm mặt, và thậm chí có liên quan đến chậm phát triển.

*Nguyên nhân và triệu chứng của thở bằng miệng ở trẻ em:*
"Một vài nguyên nhân phổ biến của việc thở bằng miệng mãn tính bao gồm dị ứng và sưng a midan”, bác sĩ Cazoria-Lancaster nói. Cô nói rằng những đứa trẻ bị dị ứng khiến chúng thở bằng miệng có thể phát triển quầng thâm dưới mắt, nghẹt mũi dai dẳng, hắng giọng hoặc ho.Điều này khiến chúng khó ngủ, mệt mỏi và mất tập trung ở trường.

Trẻ em bị sưng amidan khiến phần đường thở bị chặn có thể gặp các triệu chứng tương tự.

"Con cũng có thể không ngủ ngon vào ban đêm và bị ngáy hoặc nghiêm trọng hơn là hiện tượng ngư thở khi ngủ", Tiến sĩ Cazoria-Lancaster nói. "Ngoài ra, giọng nói của trẻ có thể hơi bị khó ngăn hoặc bị nghẹt do amidan cản trở đường thở."​
Jill S. Jeffe, M.D., một giáo sư trợ lý tai mũi họng trẻ em tại Trung tâm y tế Rush ở Chicago, nói rằng khi trẻ em bị ngưng thở khi ngủ, hầu như nguyên do luôn là viêm amidan.

Nếu không được điều trị, ngưng thở khi ngủ đôi khi có thể dẫn đến các vấn đề về hành vi như hiếu động thái quá hoặc khó chú ý và suy dinh dưỡng, chậm phát triển chiều cao cân nặng. Một số nhà nghiên cứu cho rằng hầu hết trẻ em kém phát triển đều gặp vấn đề nghiêm trọng về giấc ngủ, ngủ không đủ giấc khiến cơ thể trẻ không sản xuất đủ hormone tăng trưởng, loại hoocmon chỉ được tiết ra khi trẻ đã ngủ say.





*Thở bằng miệng mãn tính cũng có thể dẫn đến các vấn đề về răng miệng.*
"Nước bọt chứa nhiều đặc tính kháng khuẩn và chống viêm", Samuel Low, D.D.S., giám đốc nha khoa và phó chủ tịch phụ trách nha khoa và lâm sàng tại Biolase giải thích. "Khi trẻ bắt đầu thở bằng miệng, miệng của bé sẽ dần dần bị khô.
Miệng khô, không tiết nước bọt có thể khiến vòm miệng của bé dễ bị nhiễm trùng." Vì vậy, khá dễ hiểu tại sao thở bằng miệng thường gây ra viêm nướu, khiến nướu bị đỏ hoặc sưng.





Mặc dù danh sách các mối nguy hiểm tiềm ẩn đối với sức khỏe liên quan đến việc thở bằng miệng có thể đáng báo động đối với một số phụ huynh, nhưng tin tốt là hầu hết quá trình chữa trị đều khá đơn giản.Trong trường hợp amidan của bé bị sung hoặc viêm, một cuộc tiểu phẫu có thể được khuyến nghị bởi bác sĩ.
*Nếu mẹ quan sát và theo dõi bé trong khi ngủ mà thấy con có biểu hiện thở bằng miệng liên tục trong 3 hoặc 4 tuần, hãy đưa con đến ngay bác sĩ để được chuẩn đoán chính xác nhé.*

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (14/8/19)

nhiều khi bé bị nghẹt mũi nên thở bằng miệng óc làm sao không

Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

